# [SOLVED]Wireless doesnt work

## hcyildiran

Hello,

I`ve been trying to make wireless connection for 2 days. Applied several things that I saw at forum. I`m at sixes and sevenses. But it`s not still working

```
# lspci

.....................

09:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)

..............

# iwconfig

wlp9s0    no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp5s0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

# rc-status | grep wlp9s0

 net.wlp9s0                                                        [ inactive  ]

# /etc/init.d/net.wlp9s0 start

 * WARNING: net.wlp9s0 has already started, but is inactive

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_enp5s0="dhcp"

config_wlp9s0="dhcp"
```

I installed linux firmware. Networkmanager  doesnt work wpa-supplicant doesnt scan. Help pleaseLast edited by hcyildiran on Thu Aug 01, 2013 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bandreabis

Things broke up with kernel above 3.7.10.

A workaround is 

```
iwlist scan
```

try it.

----------

## hcyildiran

```
Interface doesnt support scanning
```

Now I've lost my enp5s0 and wlp5s0

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions. 

sit0      no wireless extensions. 
```

----------

## 666threesixes666

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | wgetpaste

```

(as found @ https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Troubleshooting)

or if you have .config support compiled in to your kernel (thats more accurate than /usr/src/linux/.config)

zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste

----------

## hcyildiran

First I must make my network usable again, if I can.

----------

## hcyildiran

I couldnt repair my network.

----------

## hcyildiran

While boot I see

```
Failed to load r8169 

Failed to load iwlwifi

mount: unknown file  system type 'ext2'

 Some local file system failed to mount

Could not find a wireless interface

ERROR wpa_suplicant failed to start

ERROR interface enp5s0 does not exist

ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware 

ERROR : net.wlp5s0 failed to start

Warning netmount is scheduled when NetworkManager has started
```

Before trying to make wifi I could use wired internet (enp5so) . 

```
# nano -w /usr/src/linux/.config
```

[IMG]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h383/hcyildiran/DSCN2051.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h383/hcyildiran/DSCN2049.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h383/hcyildiran/DSCN2050.jpg[/IMG]

I think I broke down something

----------

## hcyildiran

And 

[IMG]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h383/hcyildiran/DSCN2061.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## hcyildiran

The last one 

[IMG]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h383/hcyildiran/DSCN2041.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## double_crane

use 

```
iw wlan0(use your interface instead) scan

```

iw instead of iwlist,,what print back?

see my post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-965024-highlight-.html

hope it 'll be helpful

and if solved ,please mark the post as  [Solved]XXXX.

----------

## hcyildiran

double_crane

Unfortunately ıt is not helpful. Thank you.

----------

## bandreabis

iw wlan0 scan

is useful to scan and make networkmanager connect.

but you have to scan with it any time you restart your pc.

/etc/local/xxx.start make the trick.

It's a dirty workaround I dislike!

----------

## hcyildiran

It doesnt work. Before "iw wlan0 scan" command, anything to do? 

I think my problem is about kernel. I made some configuration changes. After than problem occured, may be. If I am wrong please correct me:

Any change in the same kernel:

     mount /boot

     changes 

     "make && make modules_install"

     copy bzImage

     anything in grub.conf?

I cant mount my boot. Can I do same changes in liveCD-chroot?

----------

## hcyildiran

When I did it in chroot-live cd

[IMG]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h383/hcyildiran/DSCN2062.jpg[/IMG]

'Hata' means error (Turkish)

----------

## double_crane

when you change kernel CONFIG , did you change Network options in the main menu?  I  only change drievrs--> network drivers.

the eth0 is able to work only if you choose the right driver in drivers

the wlan0 is able to work only if you choose the right driver in drivers and put the right firmware in /lib/firmware(or make it into kernel external firmware)

I think you change the network options in the main menu , or there is some other problems in your system that lead to the net error.

nothing is must to change in menu.lst(or grub.cfg), just " root (hdX,X) kernel your_kernel_name(bzImage ) root=/dev/sdxX(or UUID) and some other options" 

if you genkernel(certainly you are not), you need initrd.

----------

## hcyildiran

Everything is confused. I give up. I'm going to try a new install. See you soon    :Smile: 

----------

## hcyildiran

Hi again, I finished a new installation. The first time r8169 and iwlwifi were <*> , now <M> and made modprobe r8169 and modprobe iwlwifi.

At the beginning wired connection worked regularly. When I emerged NetworkManager and  added NetworkManager and wpa supplicant default to setup w'reless, internet stopped. While opening system I see

```
Failed to read or parse configuration `/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf`.

* start-stop-daemon? failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant`

* Failed to start wpa_supplicant

* ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

*WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

*WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when NetworkManager has started
```

Sometimes even wired connection is not working. And sometimes if I `connect` in wpa_gui wired connection is coming back. I haven`t seen wireless yet

Here are:

* kernel conf  http://bpaste.net/show/118102/

* dmesg:      http://bpaste.net/show/118104/

```
# ls /sys/class/net

enp5s0  lo  sit0  wlp9s0
```

I need guides

----------

## 666threesixes666

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

looks like that guides missing "remove dhcp & net.* scripts from startup, except net.lo"

----------

## hcyildiran

I reviewed  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager I couldnt set polkit up

```
# rc-update add polkit default

 * rc-update: service `polkit' does not exist

```

I`ve reemerged sys-auth/polkit and again

```
# rc-update add polkit default

 * rc-update: service `polkit' does not exist

```

----------

## hcyildiran

Is there anything to explain that 

```
 # dmesg | tail

[   11.842214] r8169 0000:05:00.0 enp5s0: link down

[   13.474739] r8169 0000:05:00.0 enp5s0: link up

[   13.474761] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp5s0: link becomes ready

[   23.831937] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   23.838621] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x2-0x1

[   24.032657] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   24.039336] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x2-0x1

[   24.242241] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp9s0: link is not ready

[   46.505214] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[  302.140494] kworker/u:0 (6) used greatest stack depth: 4000 bytes left

```

----------

## DrekAlots

For what it's worth, I had too many problems with NetworkManager so I removed it and installed Wicd. Wireless has been fine ever since.

----------

## hcyildiran

 *DrekAlots wrote:*   

> For what it's worth, I had too many problems with NetworkManager so I removed it and installed Wicd. Wireless has been fine ever since.

 

NetworkManager didn't work anyway. I installed wicd too. I'm on my wireless. Thank you

----------

## bandreabis

Think that in 2011 I tried wicd but I wasn't be able to make it work, so passed to networkmanager.

----------

